# Upcoming events in Nashville, TN



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

A couple of upcoming events in Nashville, TN to be aware of:

The Great Train Expo 
Nashville Municipal Auditorium 
417 4th Avenue North, Nashville, TN 37201
Saturday & Sunday, January 10-11, 2009 
10:00 AM to 4:00 PM 

(and) 

World's Greatest Hobby on Tour 
February 14 & 15, 2009 
Nashville Convention Center, Nashville, TN 
Admission for the World’s Greatest Hobby on Tour is $10 for adults and kids 16 and under are FREE. The family fun is from 10:00am to 6:00pm on Saturday and 10:00am to 5:00pm on Sunday.




-Will


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

For those that have not been to the worlds greatest hobby tour check it out you will not be disappointed. I attended here in Atlanta when it was here. Later RJD


----------

